# Rupnow Engine Finished



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 12, 2013)

This is my first sustained 20 minute run of the Rupnow Engine. I have installed a CDI electronic ignition on it, but it will run just as well with conventional points and a coil. I have designed and posted a slightly smaller carburetor which seems to give the engine more stable running characteristics. The complete build article with drawings can be found at http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/rupnow-i-c-engine-governor-21176/
This is the current video.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 12, 2013)

She's a beauty.  How many others are building the engine?


----------



## Swifty (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Steve, I'm well advanced on my build, mine is an air cooled version, and if I recall correctly,  there are at least 5 others making them.

Paul.


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm building one as well Steve, but it's taking me a while. You already know what my next project is  and that one's going to take years...


----------



## Lawijt (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks & runs great Brian. But why do you not use a carburettor from a modelengine?? Or is a venturi just fine for that engine...I hope you understand me?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm also building a air cool type


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 13, 2013)

Lawijt said:


> Looks & runs great Brian. But why do you not use a carburettor from a modelengine?? Or is a venturi just fine for that engine...I hope you understand me?


 Hit and miss engines were not a throttled engine. A simple venturi carb was all they needed. Speed is determined by the governor setting.---Brian


----------



## gus (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Brian,
Gus is about to jump in and build this engine but the water is very cold and deep.

Gus may not chicken out. Now having fun running/tuning and really finishing up 
Webbie.Sure hard to say goodbye to Webbie.

Will take a short break before jumping in. Keeping tab on Paul's thread.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 13, 2013)

I have posted a download link at the end of the original build thread that will get you all of the drawings to build this engine, either air cooled or water cooled, and either with conventional points ignition or cdi electronic ignition.
There is a total of 55 .pdf drawings


----------



## Fluffy (Aug 13, 2013)

A great job Brian,
I have followed your build from the beginning & I am glad to see it running so well. The ball governor looks great when the engine is working. I would like to build the engine but I have put too much time into setting up & converting drawings for my current project to put it on the back burner.
Regards,
Don.


----------

